# HD Calibration Test Patterns via DIRECTV on Demand



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

The HDNet Test Patterns are mediocre at best. It sure would be nice if DIRECTV added some HD Calibration Test Patterns to DIRECTV on Demand. This way they'll be there when we need them (without using our disc space).

I know how to use the HDNet Test Patterns; they’re just a little weak. Especially when setting color/tint (color bars too far apart when using blue filter). I have a Blu-ray calibration disc, however I’d really like the source (DIRECTV receiver) sending the Test Patterns. Maybe some audio test signals too.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Great idea!


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I have a DVD test pattern as well, but every source is different. So it would be nice if D* would supply us with this.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Agree. I've suggested in the past that DirecTV might try to license some Avia or Digital Video Essential screens, but now that I think of it, even the simple THX patterns found on some DVD's would be extremely helpful and easy to use for many. /steve


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

Great idea, Hutchinshouse! I'm in full support of this.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Looking back, I suggested in June 2007 that DIRECTV use the Showcases to provide test patterns ... sadly, they didn't listen!

In the post [post=987522]Showcases: MPEG4 or MPEG2? With help from DirecTV, we can help DirecTV ...[/post]:


Drew2k said:


> Does anyone know if the Showcases are MPEG4 or MPEG2? ...
> 
> If the Showcases are MPEG4 ... could DirecTV send an optimized Test Pattern to our DVRs ...
> 
> ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> Looking back, I suggested in June 2007 that DIRECTV use the Showcases to provide test patterns ... sadly, they didn't listen!


It was indeed a good idea then, and still would be now.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I think I had this idea in May of 2006.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I think I had this idea in May of 2006.


I'm curious what your suggested delivery method was ... I think that was before even Showcases existed on the HR2x ... and maybe even before we had an HR2x!


----------



## sanjoseguy (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry Drew. I came out of the womb with that idea. It's mine, man. All mine.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

sanjoseguy said:


> Sorry Drew. I came out of the womb with that idea. It's mine, man. All mine.


 You may have been born yesterday!

OK, if not yesterday, at least 12 days ago! 

:lol:


----------

